# Unmentionables



## FordTractorMan (Feb 15, 2006)

Should local sporting goods shops be posting fishing reports on unmentionable streams and rivers?


----------



## fsutroutbum (Apr 20, 2008)

No way to stop them but I would hope they would use some common sense and realize how increased pressure on a small river could really damage a fishery


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

I take it you are referring to BJ's? I wish the didn't, but I don't see how a poll here will make any difference. If this gets at all interesting I am shutting this down.


----------



## FordTractorMan (Feb 15, 2006)

quest32a said:


> I take it you are referring to BJ's? I wish the didn't, but I don't see how a poll here will make any difference. If this gets at all interesting I am shutting this down.



No problem John. The purpose of this post was to gain a feel of the public opinion regarding this subject. He (who ever he is) stated, "So far, this is the only mail of this type I've received in two years." I know that is not true because I know people who have wrote him and asked him nicely to stop. Maybe if we can show him the result from the poll he might stop. Worth a try?


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

I wish they wouldn't, but what are you going to do...

I just look at it as a balance thing, meaning I look to the river to even things out in the end. If he wants to hurt his Karma by acting the way he is, then so be it, the river will not give him the goods he seeks, those of us whom respect her, will get what we lust for...

Sending him hate mail is just going to add more fuel to the fire though...


----------



## kaniff89x (Sep 18, 2006)

Outside of this website, what defines a river as unmentionable?


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

We talkin online report? Or report on a chalkboard when ya walk in his shop?


----------



## TheXtremeFlosser (Sep 6, 2010)

Reports from bait shops are from you who fish. Just don't say anything when you go in. It's that easy! That's how I see it.


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

FordTractorMan said:


> Maybe if we can show him the result from the poll he might stop. Worth a try?


Are you still going to show the bait shop the results if doesn't go the way you're hoping?

It doesn't really matter to me either way. I can see why the bait shop would want to post reports. If they can put people on fish they could have repeat customers or even build their customer base.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

I wish they didn't also but they have the right to. It is a sticky situation for a shop owner. Keep the local fisherman happy or try to put people on fish. Word of mouth is always the best advertising. Any good shop can point someone in the right direction but that is after a person at least buys something from the shop. To openly display on the internet is not worth it for a shop owner. Then there is no need for a guy to go in to the shop buy a lure out of guilt for asking too many questions, you know the type of guys!


It happened last year in my area and the end result was devastating. People bringing their whole families out to the river in fall and camping out at holes it was ridiculous. It was the first year like that and the source was a bait shop possibly two. 

Honestly, if anything this thread will bring even more unwanted attention to those areas. Around here I feel like when I go into a shop someone working there is always tying to suck info out of me. I don't care what a shop owner or employee thinks I could have had an excellent day as far as they know I have not fished all year. Even on the river I routinely tell people I have not seen a fish move or hooked all day. Yeah I know what some are thinking but there is no love on the river, LOL. :evilsmile On the pier is a different story I'll openly discuss fishing if asked. Some people like to talk themselves up and what not. Personally I do not care if people think I didnt catch any. Yeah call me a jerk but we don't have much water, and I've seen the damage a posted pic or report does. Usually all it takes is for a person to see me hook a fish and the next time I go there it will be that person plus a buddy or 2 in my hole. 

The shop owner obviously realizes by posting specifics many local and diehards will refuse to visit his shop. I've never been to that shop and was planning to check it out my next time up. I highly doubt that will happen now. In my area a pretty large shop was silently boycotted by many diehard salmon/steelhead fisherman. For those who need a fishing report to find fish the DNR weekly report should do. If anything the shop could post the DNR report or a link to it.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

You mean reports like this...

http://www.fliesandtackle.com/

I don't think it's fair to right up reports encouraging people to line fish.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

The fish, river, and secret spot are all public.........I pass along tips all the time, part of being a sportsman.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

swampbuck said:


> The fish, river, and secret spot are all public.........I pass along tips all the time, part of being a sportsman.


Tips are one thing but giving very detailed accounts and locations are another. 

I don't have a problem posting a report saying.. "Went 2/5 today on spoons today; the best color was silver/orange."

Nothing wrong with that.. but to state detailed instructions on exact locations are different.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

diztortion said:


> Tips are one thing but giving very detailed accounts and locations are another.
> 
> I don't have a problem posting a report saying.. "Went 2/5 today on spoons today; the best color was silver/orange."
> 
> Nothing wrong with that.. but to state detailed instructions on exact locations are different.


Why is that different.....Because someone caught a fish in a certain spot does not give them any claim or exclusive rights to that spot.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

The reports that I have posted on my site for Southeast Michigan have all been very vague. I think that is how it should be. Fishing reports should do nothing more than tell people there are fish in the river and what might be the fly or lure to start with. Giving away too much information tears is almost like putting a neon sign on your favorite spot. Anglers, for the most part, will explore a little to find some fish if they are told there are fish in the river somewhere.

I do think, however, that some streams and creeks should be left not talked about. We have several of those here in our watershed that I know are great spots to fish but to much exposure would kill them. It just takes a little common sense to not broadcast these types of streams all over the place.


----------



## kaniff89x (Sep 18, 2006)

swampbuck said:


> Why is that different.....Because someone caught a fish in a certain spot does not give them any claim or exclusive rights to that spot.


You are right it does not give them exclusive rights. But ask yourself this question; if you spent a couple years back woods hiking to find a good hole in solitude where you don't have the nut to butt action like at tippy or the betsie (assuming you don't like that) would you post the exact location on the web? Would you post your garage code on here? or your pin (not center pin)? Most people on this site are good people but they are not going to broadcast good location information for thousands of random people to read.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Yes I have shared exact locations and methods on the lake here on open forums........many times.

As far as small trout streams I have sent them to many by P.M., I have also passed the exact location of deer and bear spots here. Its not about me, Its About sharing the joys of the outdoors. I get as much enjoyment out of others success as my own.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Ill be damned. I was wrong. 
http://www.bjsportsonline.com/fishing_report/


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Pretty good decision, I will even shop there again........provided they get some fly tying materials in.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Kudos to the BJsports guys, bold move for a sports shop.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Alright, I've been to every shop in that area, im pretty sure. A few years ago I drove past a shop that said bj's but was closed down at the time I believe? It seems they almost followed what I posted previously to a T. Good move for the shop I am a tackle/lure buying maniac and I can't wait to visit the store!.


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey now that's really cool. Always really nice when things can get solved in a peaceful manner, I am sure the river will reward him greatly for his class act decision...


----------



## onebigdaddy29 (Nov 14, 2008)

people should not be allowed to post on the betsie either. i have a place up there and when i go to the river all i see are out of state lisence plates, and cannot get a spot to fish. i just watched for 2 hours saturday morning at home stead dam and just like every year, fish after fish going on stringers. now i dont have a problem with people keeping fish, i do have a problem with them keeping every foul hooked fish they land (not catch). i dont care if the fish was lined as long as it was hooked in the mouth. :corkysm55


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I feel the same with the Little Manistee.


----------



## ledhead (Sep 5, 2010)

Sam22 said:


> Kudos to the BJsports guys, bold move for a sports shop.


Yes very bold indeed .... It is quite the double-edged sword ! I hope it helps more than hinders them ..But I DO agree with the decision to supply walk-in advice, and its good they also linked w/the DNR. They might have serious issues with some folks if they didnt !?! Ive never stepped foot in that place, as its out of my normal beaten path, But I'll defo try to make a point to stop in there someday soon


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

ledhead said:


> Yes very bold indeed .... It is quite the double-edged sword ! I hope it helps more than hinders them ..But I DO agree with the decision to supply walk-in advice, and its good they also linked w/the DNR. They might have serious issues with some folks if they didnt !?! Ive never stepped foot in that place, as its out of my normal beaten path, But I'll defo try to make a point to stop in there someday soon


 They have a few lures, that I use alot and its the only place I can find them in the colors I want .


----------



## ledhead (Sep 5, 2010)

Multispeciestamer said:


> They have a few lures, that I use alot and its the only place I can find them in the colors I want .


hey at least U can find 'em somewhere .....hows the fishin' been lately ....if ya got out ?


----------



## fishjump (Jul 28, 2007)

Great job BJ's and FordTractorMan who went about this in the right way.


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

onebigdaddy29 said:


> people should not be allowed to post on the betsie either. i have a place up there and when i go to the river all i see are out of state lisence plates, and cannot get a spot to fish. i just watched for 2 hours saturday morning at home stead dam and just like every year, fish after fish going on stringers. now i dont have a problem with people keeping fish, i do have a problem with them keeping every foul hooked fish they land (not catch). i dont care if the fish was lined as long as it was hooked in the mouth. :corkysm55


There are certain truths in life, among these are:

1. Death
2. Taxes
3. Wankers from outta state lining kings on the Betsie.


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

bulletproof said:


> there are certain truths in life, among these are:
> 
> 1. Death
> 2. Taxes
> 3. Wankers from outta state lining kings on the betsie.


lol!


----------



## yonderfishin (Oct 18, 2008)

I can understand not wanting info on your best locations to get out , and the feeling that some things are best kept as secrets. But those fish belong to everybody who has bought the license and YOUR fishing is greatly funded by out of state and non local fisherman , in fact helping to keep the fishery going. As long as they are not trespassing on private property and are obeying the laws , their money is actually helping the fishery in the long run and ensuring that it will be around for a while. If you cant stand the information getting out then you may be looking at it from the wrong perspective.


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

:: Spoken like a true wanker oops I mean outta stater. j/k


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

onebigdaddy29 said:


> people should not be allowed to post on the betsie either. i have a place up there and when i go to the river all i see are out of state lisence plates, and cannot get a spot to fish. i just watched for 2 hours saturday morning at home stead dam and just like every year, fish after fish going on stringers. now i dont have a problem with people keeping fish, i do have a problem with them keeping every foul hooked fish they land (not catch). i dont care if the fish was lined as long as it was hooked in the mouth. :corkysm55


PM sent


----------



## yonderfishin (Oct 18, 2008)

RAD FISH said:


> :: Spoken like a true wanker oops I mean outta stater. j/k



Yeah , Im a wanker ( outta stater ) I guess but that dont make me wrong. What Im saying is true no matter how much it hurts to admit it. Im not an outta stater by choice , just thats where the work is. :lol:


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

yonderfishin said:


> Yeah , Im a wanker ( outta stater ) I guess but that dont make me wrong. What Im saying is true no matter how much it hurts to admit it. Im not an outta stater by choice , just thats where the work is. :lol:


 :yikes:


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

I might see the owner of BJ's tommorow at the DU banquet. If I do I will pass on the kudos from the guys on this site. 


Jward


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

Honestly I think this is all bull crap. You are bitching about a business owner that is providing info on fishing conditions, which helps his BUSINESS! Get off your f'ing high horses, the rivers are there for everyone to fish. Yes, it sucks when people are in the same area you like to fish (it happens to me all the time), but guess what? IT'S NOT YOUR SPOT! You don't own it, so get over it! I currently own a website/forum and I think my next one will be a forum for fishing and guess what, you can post whatever you want. I'm tired of the attitude on this forum and I know there are ALOT of people that are. Forums are meant to help out others with the same interests as ours, but this forum is nothing more than a bragging board. I think BJ's should keep posting info and that he isn't, I WON'T be spending any money there. There is two outcomes to things, so I can guarantee he loses more business because of his choice to listen to this board, rather than help out anglers trying to increase their odds of catching some fish. For now on, you should probably not even mention what species of fish you caught or what part of the state. Just get rid of all the forums and have one that says michigan fishing. Then you can post your outings...."Went 3 for 5 today on fish. Caught them on lures in the water in Michigan. Hope this helps."


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

The Fillet Show said:


> Honestly I think this is all bull crap. You are bitching about a business owner that is providing info on fishing conditions, which helps his BUSINESS! Get off your f'ing high horses, the rivers are there for everyone to fish. Yes, it sucks when people are in the same area you like to fish (it happens to me all the time), but guess what? IT'S NOT YOUR SPOT! You don't own it, so get over it! I currently own a website/forum and I think my next one will be a forum for fishing and guess what, you can post whatever you want. I'm tired of the attitude on this forum and I know there are ALOT of people that are. Forums are meant to help out others with the same interests as ours, but this forum is nothing more than a bragging board. I think BJ's should keep posting info and that he isn't, I WON'T be spending any money there. There is two outcomes to things, so I can guarantee he loses more business because of his choice to listen to this board, rather than help out anglers trying to increase their odds of catching some fish. For now on, you should probably not even mention what species of fish you caught or what part of the state. Just get rid of all the forums and have one that says michigan fishing. Then you can post your outings...."Went 3 for 5 today on fish. Caught them on lures in the water in Michigan. Hope this helps."


I agree, screw the resource, they're just rivers and fish and mean absolutely nothing when compared to some extra business or making it a little easier on fishermen.

What's the name of your website, I want to join it so I can hang with some like minded people. 

Just to show how serious I am I think I'll go take a piss in the river behind my house and cut down a few trees for no good reason, maybe even shoot a few song birds, kill a chipmumk, throw my McDonalds Bag and Budweiser can along side the road and adjust my carb so it runs a bit rich....gotta love those gas fumes.


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

2PawsRiver said:


> I agree, screw the resource, they're just rivers and fish and mean absolutely nothing when compared to some extra business or making it a little easier on fishermen.
> 
> What's the name of your website, I want to join it so I can hang with some like minded people.
> 
> Just to show how serious I am I think I'll go take a piss in the river behind my house and cut down a few trees for no good reason, maybe even shoot a few song birds, kill a chipmumk, throw my McDonalds Bag and Budweiser can along side the road and adjust my carb so it runs a bit rich....gotta love those gas fumes.


See that's the main problem with this site. You guys come up with some crazy *** comparisons like telling someone that fishing is good right now on the betsie river is the same as going and dumping 10,000 gallons of radio active waste in the river. Jesus, you guys are absolutely retarded sometimes. Quit acting like someone letting other sportsman know that fishing is good on a certain river is going to make a species extinct. Once again a overboard comparison. I'm sure more will come back with the same remarks as this one. Maybe we can have the state rename the rivers with your own personal names and write deeds out to you.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

The Fillet Show said:


> See that's the main problem with this site. You guys come up with some crazy *** comparisons like telling someone that fishing is good right now on the betsie river is the same as going and dumping 10,000 gallons of radio active waste in the river. Jesus, you guys are absolutely retarded sometimes. Quit acting like someone letting other sportsman know that fishing is good on a certain river is going to make a species extinct. Once again a overboard comparison. I'm sure more will come back with the same remarks as this one. Maybe we can have the state rename the rivers with your own personal names and write deeds out to you.


Do you know how we go about having them rename the rivers and write the deeds in our names? That is the best idea I have heard in a long time!


----------

